# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cảm ứng màn hình asus không hoạt động ?

## maruco

mình có chiếc asus s550ca, cài windows 8.1 64bit pro, crack. không hiểu vì mình cài thiếu driver hay gì mà màn hình cảm ứng không hoạt động nữa. mình đã lên trang chủ asus download toàn bộ driver về cài vẫn không đc. ai biết chỉ mình với, cảm ơn!!

----------


## magebay

*trả lời: cảm ứng màn hình asus không hoạt động ?*

màn hình cảm ứng ko hoạt động thì 1 là do phần cứng màn hình hỏng, 2 là do driver chưa được cài hoặc đã cài nhưng chưa hoạt động.

đối với trường hợp thứ hai, bạn thử thực hiện các bước sau:
- nhấn phải chuột vào my computer -> manager -> device, tại cửa sổ hiện ra, nhìn xem có thiết bị nào bị bôi vàng không (driver lỗi)
- tại trang download của asus, chú ý xem driver tải về có hỗ trợ hđh windows 8.1 hay không.
- gỡ driver cũ ra -> khởi động lại máy -> cài lại driver

----------

